# New Build



## Skiff (Jun 5, 2004)

This stuff is addicting! This is only my second build and all that's left is to seal it up. I decided to try a spiral wrap and from the testing with the reel and light weight it feels good. I have found my new hobby and thanks again for posting all of your work. I need to work on some different thread designs for the next one. My kiddo will be picking out her first spinner and reel for our next project. I'm guessing it will be an aqua blue or pink. I'll surprise her with a name tag with our names on it.

Thanks Again!

MHX MB782 Kit from Mudhole with a FTU Split Grip



















Markers at 15" and 20"


----------



## Doc Labanowski (Jan 9, 2006)

Very Clean looking build


----------



## gordoleo (Sep 30, 2005)

Looks awesome! I was wondering what your opinion is on that blank. Do you think it is too powerful and fast for trout fishing, or is it like the original loomis mb782, that is more of a moderately fast rod? The reason I ask is because right now I am planning on using the HM version for my next build, but I had these doubts. The original loomis has perfect balance for what I like to throw.
Thanks,
Leo


----------



## Skiff (Jun 5, 2004)

gordoleo said:


> Looks awesome! I was wondering what your opinion is on that blank. Do you think it is too powerful and fast for trout fishing, or is it like the original loomis mb782, that is more of a moderately fast rod? The reason I ask is because right now I am planning on using the HM version for my next build, but I had these doubts. The original loomis has perfect balance for what I like to throw.
> Thanks,
> Leo












Thanks Guys! It's as advertised according to the charts that I have seen online. I'm new to the building process and I have not used a GLoomis rod. I was trying to match the rod that I use the most and it's listed as a med/fast. In my opinion the one I have should have been listed as a moderate/fast. 
Live and learn!


----------



## fishin styx (Jun 30, 2009)

gordoleo said:


> Looks awesome! I was wondering what your opinion is on that blank. Do you think it is too powerful and fast for trout fishing, or is it like the original loomis mb782, that is more of a moderately fast rod? The reason I ask is because right now I am planning on using the HM version for my next build, but I had these doubts. The original loomis has perfect balance for what I like to throw.
> Thanks,
> Leo


The high mod MB782 is a pretty sweet trout & redfish rod. Plenty of hook set & fighting power for big reds but the tip is forgiving enough to handle trout.


----------



## Saltydawg1 (Sep 24, 2011)

Nice clean work, good job


----------



## Errand Boy (Dec 13, 2011)

Nice looking work. Be sure to post the one you do for your daughter.


----------



## Skiff (Jun 5, 2004)

fishin styx said:


> The high mod MB782 is a pretty sweet trout & redfish rod. Plenty of hook set & fighting power for big reds but the tip is forgiving enough to handle trout.


Would the CB783 be more of what I would look for vs. the MB782?


----------



## fishin styx (Jun 30, 2009)

Skiff said:


> Would the CB783 be more of what I would look for vs. the MB782?


Depends, what do you want?


----------



## gordoleo (Sep 30, 2005)

Skiff said:


> Would the CB783 be more of what I would look for vs. the MB782?


I currently use the CB783, and I love it. It has a very different feel than the MB782. The CB783 is a very smooth, almost fiberglass like rod, while the MB782 is a crisper, more powerfull, and faster rod. I use braided line, and topwaters the majority of the time, and that is why I like the forgiveness of the CB783 for trout fishing. One analogy could be the difference between a Waterloo HP Lite, and a Slam Mag, with the CB783 being the HP Lite. This is just my opinion, and I am not a veteran builder by any means, but I love rods.


----------



## Charlie2 (Aug 21, 2004)

Excellent work for a second build! C2


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 25, 2005)

can you post a picture looking down the rod from the grip towards the tip so that I can see how the guides are aligned on the spiral. of if anyone else has a picture or diagram showing how to do a spiral rod I would much appreciate it. With all the talk of the benefits of spiral rods I definitely want to try one after I get the hang of rod building.


----------



## gordoleo (Sep 30, 2005)

[email protected] said:


> can you post a picture looking down the rod from the grip towards the tip so that I can see how the guides are aligned on the spiral. of if anyone else has a picture or diagram showing how to do a spiral rod I would much appreciate it. With all the talk of the benefits of spiral rods I definitely want to try one after I get the hang of rod building.


You can go to acidrod.com and download their "How to" sheet. It is usefull. I have only built a few rods, but I like the simple spiral. I do position the first guide a few degrees opposite of the spiral, due to the line building up on one side of my reel. I try to make the line go straight down the blank and then turn around the spiral. Some say this is not necessary, but my very little experience tells me it is.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

Does it matter which direction the guides spiral based on a right or left handed fisherman? Just wondering if the way a person follows through and twists the wrist in the follow through if it impedes or causes more or less line resistance and shortens or lengthens casting distance or accuracy?


-mac-


----------



## Skiff (Jun 5, 2004)

I laid it out with the guide chart that MHX provided me. I found an article on a Simple Spiral and that's how this one is set up.( 0, 90, 180) I put the handle and tip top on and then taped the guides to the blank. I then placed a reel and set it up with a 1/2oz lead and tail to see how the line would look before committing to wrapping the guides. The line does not touch the blank in any position, but I have not made a cast with it to see how that will work out. It looks good. LOL
Gotta break a few eggs right? 
As for the direction of the twist, I have read articles that claim it doesn't make a difference. I went to the right because that is how I have seen the ones set up online. This is the first spiral rod that I have ever held so if it actually works I'll be happy.


----------



## ranger519 (Jul 29, 2008)

Skiff said:


> I laid it out with the guide chart that MHX provided me. I found an article on a Simple Spiral and that's how this one is set up.( 0, 90, 180) I put the handle and tip top on and then taped the guides to the blank. I then placed a reel and set it up with a 1/2oz lead and tail to see how the line would look before committing to wrapping the guides. The line does not touch the blank in any position, but I have not made a cast with it to see how that will work out. It looks good. LOL
> Gotta break a few eggs right?
> As for the direction of the twist, I have read articles that claim it doesn't make a difference. I went to the right because that is how I have seen the ones set up online. This is the first spiral rod that I have ever held so if it actually works I'll be happy.


It does not matter, but some will tell you to twist the guides to the side the reel handle is on. That way the bumper guide and the 90 degree guide will be protected. I do it that way for nothing more than protection of those guides. BTW, excellent job! Very clean.


----------



## JimG (May 2, 2005)

I am totally converted to spiral micros now... (all Terry J's fault!) It doesn't seem like it would make much of a difference, but they build out VERY light. I have some buddies fishing spiral micros I built for them now and they are believers too... try one..

JimG

btw I use Terrys cheatsheet. I'm using the "advanced micro" pattern...


----------

